# dont you just hate it when....



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

Te carpenters get 8 nails in you pipes that arnt even near any studs.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Well if you would just quit drilling holes in their framing they will leave your pipe alone!:laughing:


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Bet you wont use that magnetic copper pipe again.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Had that happen to me too. Carpenters used 27, that's right, twenty seven finish nails in a piece of 3-1/4" base that was 36" long!!
Told the GC right in front of them "They were trying to hit the damn thing, weren't they?"


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

These guys had no pattern at all. just shooting every where. Our pipe was 4 " off the stud. Thats an extra for us. $$$$$


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I was lucky, when we went in to trim out I told the guys I had a bad feeling, re charge the lines. They did, and the pressure dropped. That was a clue something was wrong. Called the GC and told him to put a halt on work until we could fix it. He got pissed and blamed me! When he got there I showed him the inspectors report which showed it was holding 120 psi at the time of inspection! We found actually 2 leaks, the one behind the baseboard, and another in the kitchen where the cabinet man had driven a 4" screw into the wall about 2" away from the stud. Worst part was that the stud was visable because of where they removed the sheetrock and installed cement board for tile. If they had just opened their eyes they would had seen it. Oh well, mucho bucks for me!


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

I went back to this job site today and the gc told me he spent 2k on stainless steal for all the holes. the ss is every where


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

I had one that the trim carpenter shot a nail with a phenumatic nailer into a copper pipe behind the water heater. Never leaked until 6 months later when the nail finally rusted enough. Needless to say the builder thought it was my fault untill I showed him the proof. The nail glanced off the concrete floor and ricocheted and went right below the stud guard. Boy was he pissed when he got the bill.


----------

